
Show HN: Shotstack – A cloud video editing API to create videos at scale - 200_OK
http://shotstack.io/
======
200_OK
Hello, I worked on this project for a long time. I've finally launched a
business around it and got in to an accelerator.

You can sign up and I'll send you keys as soon as a I can (still a manual
process):
[https://forms.gle/6RFwxFarHoNXV3mj6](https://forms.gle/6RFwxFarHoNXV3mj6)

Or check out the demo to see a sample application of what you could build
(source code on Github):
[http://shotstack.io/demo/pexels/](http://shotstack.io/demo/pexels/)

I welcome any feedback, positive or negative.

------
n6359604
What are the use cases? I can see companies like Buzzfeed getting a kick out
of it as they produce so many videos with the same branded outros. Presuming
they don't have an internal tool for adding their logo/outro to all their
videos in batches, this would come in handy?

~~~
200_OK
That's certainly something this could be used for. The main use cases we are
seeing right now are those kids of batch operations (intros, outtros, lower
thirds, titles, captions) and re-purposing user generated content; for example
turning photos in slideshows, or uploaded footage in to an edit.

It's aimed at businesses who are building apps and services that handle large
amounts of videos per day and they want automate repetitive tasks or build
some kind of that needs a more refined, creative video to be output without
the user needing to do anything.

